# Mark - III Preorder and Delivery



## Realgeni (Mar 5, 2012)

Any one knows, when will the Mark-III will be delivered, If I do a preorder?


----------



## aZhu (Mar 5, 2012)

Realgeni said:


> Any one knows, when will the Mark-III will be delivered, If I do a preorder?



According to most sources, the camera will be available in late March. You are probably too late to be in the first batches of the pre-orders as I'm assuming a lot of people have pulled the trigger, myself included.


----------



## Rob Wiebe (Mar 5, 2012)

It may also be delayed depending on Country of purchase ....


----------



## Realgeni (Mar 5, 2012)

By the way, anyone ordered on Amazon?

For preorders do they charge you immeditely or do they wait until the order is ready to ship?


----------



## arioch82 (Mar 5, 2012)

Realgeni said:


> By the way, anyone ordered on Amazon?
> 
> For preorders do they charge you immeditely or do they wait until the order is ready to ship?



I did, they wait until they have the product


----------



## Realgeni (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## aZhu (Mar 6, 2012)

According to the USA Press release from Canon:



> The Canon EOS 5D Mark III Digital SLR camera is expected to be available at the end of March 2012 and will be sold in a body-only configuration at an estimated retail price of $3,499.00. The EOS 5D Mark III will also be available with the EF24-105mm f/4L IS USM zoom lens in a kit for an estimated retail price of $4,299.00. The Wireless File Transmitter WFT-E7A is scheduled to be available by the end of April 2012 at an estimated retail price of $849.99. Availability for GPS Receiver GP-E2 is expected by the end of April 2012, with an estimated retail price of $390.00.Battery Grip BG-E11 is scheduled to be available at the end of April 2012 for an estimated retail price of $490.00. The Speedlite 600EX-RT and Speedlite Transmitter ST-E3-RT are also scheduled for end of March 2012 availability at estimated retail prices of $629.99 and $470.00 respectively.


----------



## jcr918 (Mar 9, 2012)

Has the mark III been delayed ??? I keep hearing rumors April now


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 9, 2012)

jcr918 said:


> Has the mark III been delayed ??? I keep hearing rumors April now



yeah April 1 is the new date


----------



## justsomedude (Mar 9, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> jcr918 said:
> 
> 
> > Has the mark III been delayed ??? I keep hearing rumors April now
> ...



What's your source for this? My local brick&mortar shop was told to expect delivery on the 19th or 20th for setup, with an allowed initial sale date of March 22nd.


----------



## tt (Mar 9, 2012)

Is there a possibility, that there is an initial shipment on or around 22nd March, and due to preorders, the first batch may be being fully preordered - and thus orders made later on have later shipments?


----------



## jcr918 (Mar 9, 2012)

If you call Canon they will tell you that retailers will have the 5D Mark III avaible for shipping on the 25th it's only been delayed a few days most people won't get there's until the 1st of April depending on the shipping method they selected


----------



## tt (Mar 10, 2012)

Wonder how those picking up at stores are affected.


----------



## fotoray (Mar 10, 2012)

jcr918 said:


> If you call Canon they will tell you that retailers will have the 5D Mark III avaible for shipping on the 25th it's only been delayed a few days most people won't get there's until the 1st of April depending on the shipping method they selected



CR Guy published the following on March 6:

*It’s really true*
I have confirmed March 22, 2012 as the for sale date in both Canada and the United States. Cameras will arrive before that date to retailers, but cannot be sold until then.

It’s also rumored Canon will regulate the price of this camera starting in May. Which means, there will be a certain price point that a retailer cannot go below to sell the camera. This sort of regulation will also make such things advertising “free” things to bundle with the camera not allowed. This is good for retailers if true.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 11, 2012)

justsomedude said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > jcr918 said:
> ...



LOL sorry i was only joking i thought the 1 April date would be a give away that i wasnt being serious


----------



## jcr918 (Mar 11, 2012)

No April fools joke it has only been delay a few days, Most retailers will get it Tuesday 27th and ship the next day hopefully I will get mine by Friday 30th


----------



## eilyin (Mar 13, 2012)

i got a notification from amazon estimated delivery date of APRIL 3....and i picked 1 day shipping...
on Amazon website says release date is 3/31


----------



## matto0 (Mar 13, 2012)

FYI - I just got a notice from Amazon that my order is estimated to be delivered on 4/2/12 (2 day shipping). I ordered around 7AM pst on March 2nd

~ Matt


----------



## fotoray (Mar 13, 2012)

+1

Just received notice from Amazon that my 5D3 w/24-105 kit will be delivered between April 5-9. I placed the order on March 2nd at 9:30 AM PDT.

Looks like the supply is good. Can't wait!!!


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 13, 2012)

Damnit, B&H, I need an update. WTF?


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 13, 2012)

I'll receive my 5d3 in 9 Days, 21 Hours, 52 Minutes.


----------



## eilyin (Mar 13, 2012)

9 days? where did you order from



Daniel Flather said:


> I'll receive my 5d3 in 9 Days, 21 Hours, 52 Minutes.


----------



## Seamus (Mar 13, 2012)

I' ll receive mine just minutes after the Fed Ex truck pulls up and not a moment sooner...


----------



## NutsAndBolts (Mar 13, 2012)

fotoray said:


> +1
> 
> Just received notice from Amazon that my 5D3 w/24-105 kit will be delivered between April 5-9. I placed the order on March 2nd at 9:30 AM PDT.
> 
> Looks like the supply is good. Can't wait!!!



Did you order body only or kit?


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 13, 2012)

From my dealer 15 minutes ago:

_ There is no delay, we met with Canon and the units are expected to arrive and ship out from here on March 22nd._


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 13, 2012)

eilyin said:


> 9 days? where did you order from
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Camera Canada, link off the main page from here.


----------



## NutsAndBolts (Mar 13, 2012)

matto0 said:


> FYI - I just got a notice from Amazon that my order is estimated to be delivered on 4/2/12 (2 day shipping). I ordered around 7AM pst on March 2nd
> 
> ~ Matt



Yeah that is the for kit, there is no word on the body only yet.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 13, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> I'll receive my 5d3 in 9 Days, 21 Hours, 52 Minutes.



Yes, I'm having it shipped overnight. The delivery person always shows up here at my work at around 11AM.


----------



## scruffysaint (Mar 13, 2012)

www.the-digital-picture.com is saying the following -

"A reliable source tells me that the new Canon EOS 5D Mark III DSLR (both bodies and kits) are in the Canon warehouse waiting to be shipped to retailers perhaps on Friday (3/16). Also, it sounds like the day-1 volume is going to be strong."


----------



## eilyin (Mar 13, 2012)

hmmm but camera canada is selling it for 4650...


----------



## Seamus (Mar 13, 2012)

From all the latest posts it looks like the original release date of March 22nd is still good. If they can meet all the pre-orders is another question... Really glad I pre-order on the 2nd!


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 13, 2012)

eilyin said:


> hmmm but camera canada is selling it for 4650...




You provide no links to clarify your statement, nice. 

http://www.cameracanada.com/enet-cart/product.asp?pid=5260B003

http://www.cameracanada.com/enet-cart/product.asp?pid=5260B010

Just for you:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ellipsis


----------



## matto0 (Mar 13, 2012)

NutsAndBolts said:


> matto0 said:
> 
> 
> > FYI - I just got a notice from Amazon that my order is estimated to be delivered on 4/2/12 (2 day shipping). I ordered around 7AM pst on March 2nd
> ...



You are correct


----------



## Pierre (Mar 13, 2012)

My Amazon ordered changed from "delivery on April 5-9" to "shipping on April 2nd". For the kit. Ordered on March 2nd, early east coast.


----------



## fotoray (Mar 15, 2012)

Pierre said:


> My Amazon ordered changed from "delivery on April 5-9" to "shipping on April 2nd". For the kit. Ordered on March 2nd, early east coast.



+1 My order is also for the kit. Delivery between April 5-9 still seems reasonable.


----------



## nickashley (Mar 16, 2012)

Just had my 5D III body status changed to shipped so look like they are starting to send them out from DigitalRev, that was ordered on first day they had them on their site. 

Can't wait to get my hands on it, it's on 3 day DHL so should be here soon.


----------



## eilyin (Mar 16, 2012)

looks like best buy is selling it 3/25
http://www.engadget.com/2012/03/16/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-goes-on-sale-march-25th/


----------



## castillophotodesign (Mar 16, 2012)

i just tried to get an update on my 5d iii order and try and see where I stand in the queue. the chat b&h representative gave me nothing, this is all he said to me:

Simon R: The backorder email update goes out every 2 weeks
Simon R: Your place in line information is held as internal and confidential and as such is not available to customer service agents to disclose. I am sure you could appreciate the sensitivity of this information and it would not be prudent for this to be in the public domain. 

I made my order on the 5th, hopefully ill get it before the end of the month


----------



## RileyJoseph (Mar 16, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> eilyin said:
> 
> 
> > 9 days? where did you order from
> ...


Yeah I ordered from there a few days ago and was told this "We are getting our shipment in before March 22nd and they will ship on March 22nd and we are getting enough to fill all orders. We have a huge amount on order with Canon and they are giving us a large allocation."
So they anticipate all pre orders going out pretty quick.


----------



## tt (Mar 16, 2012)

Seems in UK - 
Kits delivered by today 16th to dealers 
Bodies arriving at dealers by Monday 26th

And also - Canon increases their sales of 24-105mm lenses for some reason


----------

